# Im new here and need a little help!



## Stewie79 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi there, I am looking for some information on a couple of box cars I had seen a few years back.
The cars were showing diaper advertising on box cars, I don't remember if it was pamper, luvs or Huggies, but i do remember one was some sort of pink for girl and the other one was blue for boys, i also think they had the logos, they originally came in a box set, and if i remember right it was for a food chain store ( or something close to that).
I really want to buy them but can't find anything on the net about them, I need help!! I have the coal cars from huggies and need the ones I'm asking about to complete a train set for my kid.
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Google search or eBay?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

golfermd said:


> Google search or eBay?


The only thing I found was a Huggies hopper car, (CNJ RR. too) :thumbsup:
It did not have pictures of diapers on it just a big Huggies name.

Gerber's had an HO car with baby products but I did not see diapers on it.


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

Stewie79...

A box car of O or HO scale with the legends _Kleenex_ (and) _Huggies_ is seen from time-to-time on eBay...Also, the open hopper with large bold lettering _Huggies_, that Member big ed has mentioned is seen, as well.

As a second recommendation to that made by Member golfermd: Search eBay.

FWIW


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, his comment "but can't find anything on the net about them" indicates (to me), that he has likely already searched Google and ebay, but who knows for sure......? 

I think after not finding anything on the "net", he posted this in the hope that someone here knows about these boxcars......


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, his comment "but can't find anything on the net about them" indicates (to me), that *he has likely already searched *Google and ebay, but who knows for sure......?
> 
> I think after not finding anything on the "net", he posted this in the hope that someone here knows about these boxcars......


Yes, I agree...It is good to make known what you wish to acquire here at MTF...However, the possibilities that present themselves on eBay change every single day...I have "saved searches" running all the time with email notification when a listing for a particular item that I am looking for is posted by any Seller and in the past this has rewarded me with great opportunity to acquire what I otherwise would not have been aware of had I not been notified by eBay that someone has listed what I am interested to acquire.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

True......underlining the fact that one must diligently check the 'net on a daily basis......:thumbsup:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Stewie79 said:


> Hi there, I am looking for some information on a couple of box cars I had seen a few years back.
> The cars were showing diaper advertising on box cars...I have the coal cars from huggies and need the ones I'm asking about to complete a train set for my kid.
> Thank you in advance!!


Thinking outside the boxcar here, why would a diaper boxcar be more meaningful or even hold your childs imagination more than say cartoon characters, or common food products? It already seems odd that a hopper car would have "huggies" on the side.

How old is your child now? Is this a hobby that you will share or will s/he be on their own with this?

I'm just trying to wrap my head around a diaper themed train...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, if you are an older gentlemen........that Depends......


----------



## Stewie79 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you all for the suggestions, I have been watching eBay for quite a while now it's actually where I first learned of the car and the set they came in I also have Google searched everything I could think of.

I was hopeing by asking on here that someone might remember or have the cars im looking for, or even a clue to help aid me in my searching.

And as for the question about why I'm looking for them, I am planning on hainging the cars on the wall in a case for decorating, I have different cars already all baby/child themed and am looking for those ones to add to it. 

And besides what does it matter what someone is collecting or why, we all have are own personal reasons for doing things. In my family we suffer with a medical condition, and found the best way of dealing with it is to make light of it...


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Stewie79 said:


> And besides what does it matter what someone is collecting or why, we all have are own personal reasons for doing things...


It doesn't, and you can tell me to pound sand. 

I was curious. Didn't intend to pick a scab.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Hmmm, with a diaper theme on the outside, and I would suppose the load the box car is carrying is.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Diapers. Thought I was going to say something else, like diaper pins, right?


----------



## Jim 68cuda (Apr 23, 2014)

There was a Gerber baby food set of pink and blue box cars. I believe they were by Varney.


----------



## Stewie79 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm sorry, sometimes I'm a bit to defensive about it.

Haha you did get me dj, I thought that message was going to turn "crappy"...

Thank you Jim, I actually have both of those!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

as far as I could tell, they were origionally sold as part of sets made by IHC, sets were FoodLand Express, and Shop and Save Smart Shopper Express .... promotional collector sets .. there are a few sets on ebay right now, loco, 4 cars, caboose .. hundred bucks and up, new.. you might have to get the set just to get that particular car..??


----------



## Stewie79 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wvgca, thank you that gives me something to go off of in my searching.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Have you thought about making your own? All you'd need are a couple donor boxcars, some plastic compatible paint stripper, paint, and some custom decals (which if you have a laser printer and a little time you could make your own). The sky's the limit at that point as you could add tank cars, flat cars, larger box cars, autoracks, etc.

I'm doing that for a couple of Lionel "It's a Boy" boxcars as my wife wanted something that was close but also unique for our kids.

Just a thought as sometimes kids treasure the things their parents make more than a store bought item...


----------



## Stewie79 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow that's a great idea, unfortunately I don't have a printer (or good art skills lol) but I will for sure keep that in mind!! Thanks for the idea.


----------

